# White tail deer



## Zionis (Sep 5, 2008)

While I've read a few posts about venison, does anyone here have specific experience feeding white tail deer, including the heart, liver, etc?

With deer hunting being very popular around here, the trimmings and humble (organs?) are easy to obtain.

Thanks in advance for the info...
Pete


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I forgot how my Mom cooked the Liver & Heart but, the heart was the best! YUM! I think she fried the Liver like you do with the cow's.
The Heart I remembered she boiled & made a gravy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The only thing I won't feed is the spine and brain - and only because CWD is present in my area.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, the hunters around here gut the deer and leave the "good stuff" in the field. I have begged my relatives to please save the hearts, but only got two last season. I did get some weight bearing/knuckle bones for the dogs to chew last year. Our processor was saving them for someone and she never came to pick them up, I gave most of it away, as I don't usually give my dogs these.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

my dogs LOVE venison!!! I try to get it from local hunters as much as possible. I ask for the organs, spare meat, and often times the heads. Yup, the heads!







Sounds gross, but MAN what a great chewing workout. It really gets all of their teeth clean and it is a great workout mentally and physically for them. My two little guys under 20lbs even have their own head and it lasts weeks and weeks. I just continue to put it back into the freezer until its gone, or there is barely any meat left/attached. My gsd eats the entire thing normally--might leave some of the teeth. 

If you have connections...by all means...use them!!! Venison is one of the only meats that hasn't been processed with solutions and is as close to the ideal prey model diet we can get!!







best of luck!


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with not feeding any brain/spine. CWD isn't common in my area but I won't risk it. I think they found a few in my hunting area last year with the CWD, but from what I read on the VGIF website it was less than 1% of all they tested, but if you don't fed brain or spine you are 100% safe. 

My boy loves venison of all cuts, and since he's now on RAW diet I'll be keeping all the Organs from the whitetail I harvest this year.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We get deer year round from the hunters. Also the road kill. As soon as you hit a deer or any animal you are supposed to call it in. So the hunters pick up the deer and deliver it to us.








The dogs love deer! We don't do the brain/head or spine either. Not sure if we have to worry about that here though.


----------

